# 8 months old, ears went back down



## Biebo (May 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been a bit worried lately. My gsd had his ears errect at around 4 months. But i've always noticed that his right ear was less strong than his left ear but regardless it stood up.

But now 2 days ago the right ear went entirely flat again. He's 8 months old now and I figured thats a bit late for this to happen.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Biebo (May 14, 2015)

PS: as far as i remember during teething the left ear always stood up and only the right ear shifted from flat to errect a couple of times. Than it was erect for a couple of months and now at 8 months of age it went entirely flat again.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not too sure on all that goes with ears standing, as Titan's went up on their own and stayed up. I do know that Titan's ear will go flat if he has an ear infection.. usually accopanied with a shake of the head or something.. but the flat ear is always a first indicator. 

If it's not that, can you ask your breeder? Maybe tape the ears like others do for their puppies?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always been lucky enough to have their ears jump straight up early. Pyrate at about 10 weeks and Raina at 12 weeks. Pyrate's ears were very thick and strong with cartilage and also very tall. Raina's ears are soft like rubber and shorter but stood right up. I have heard of dogs that had ears stand up then drop around 5-9 months depending on teething. I'd give it a couple weeks and see what happens before taping or gluing.


----------



## Biebo (May 14, 2015)

Well today they went back up 2 times but only for 30 minutes. Now they're back flat.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Was it possible he was playing with another dog andthe ear was pulled on? that is often the cause of ears going floppy once they've been standing. My pup had ears that were very floppy and at right about 12 months they got a lot more lift. So it's definitely possible they are still in stages of development at that age.


----------



## Biebo (May 14, 2015)

CaliGSD3 said:


> Was it possible he was playing with another dog andthe ear was pulled on? that is often the cause of ears going floppy once they've been standing. My pup had ears that were very floppy and at right about 12 months they got a lot more lift. So it's definitely possible they are still in stages of development at that age.


Well his Right ear is as flat as it can be and 100% floppy aswell. But his other ear is perfect.. Don't know it its normal since its my first dog.

The right ear has been up for a couple of months and went back down again, 2 days ago.

And no he hasn't been playing with other dogs he's alone, he might've slept on that ear tho.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I remember when my pup was 4 - 5 months old he was sleeping and he squished his ear I thought he ruined it but it went right backup after I gently pet them into place. Do you have a doggy door he could be going through it squishing his ears and making them weak.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Biebo said:


> Well his Right ear is as flat as it can be and 100% floppy aswell. But his other ear is perfect.. Don't know it its normal since its my first dog.
> 
> The right ear has been up for a couple of months and went back down again, 2 days ago.
> 
> And no he hasn't been playing with other dogs he's alone, he might've slept on that ear tho.


It does kind of sound like he may have slept on it or something. If you are really worried and want to be proactive, you could try using a support form made by Redline K9 for GSDs to try and get it back up. I used them for a little bit with my pups ears and they really work! If you are going to try gluing, use the support forms with tear mender glue. They are SO much easier than other methods. 
I wish you luck!i know how much stress can go into the whole floppy/upright ear thing! :crazy:
If it were me, I'd give it a week or two and then start using a form if it shows no signs of going up.


----------



## Biebo (May 14, 2015)

Okay so I went to my training today, and my trainer said that its because more of his nutrients (calcium) are going to his growth but that it will even out eventually and it will get back up.


----------

